# M18 Hole Hawg



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I acquired a Milwaukee M18 hole hawg. I’m impressed. I will be buying more Milwaukee cordless tools in the future.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I love mine. It comes in the most handy for drilling out smoke detectors, recessed lights and wall vents. I used it to drill a house out and it was great for that too.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

That's the go to tool for anything over a 2" hole saw for us. Super torque on that thing. Check out the self feeding switch blade bits


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I have three fo them, excellent.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> I acquired a Milwaukee M18 hole hawg. I’m impressed. I will be buying more Milwaukee cordless tools in the future.


Welcome to 2017! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome to 2017! :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


>


I see you see things are looking up!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I acquired a Milwaukee M18 hole hawg. I’m impressed. I will be buying more Milwaukee cordless tools in the future.


:no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> :no:


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/p-s-dual-function-receptacle-issues-235122/


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/p-s-dual-function-receptacle-issues-235122/


Use Leviton. Problem solved. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Use Leviton. Problem solved. :thumbsup:


Good idea.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I don’t install low end products.


Oh, ok.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Which unit do you guys have? 

There are several models and I was looking at the one with the quick disconnect chuck.....


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Switched said:


> Which unit do you guys have?
> 
> There are several models and I was looking at the one with the quick disconnect chuck.....


I got the one with the quick disconnect chuck. It works very well.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I don’t install low end products.



But you're ok with low end tools before you started using Milwaukee. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> But you're ok with low end tools before you started using Milwaukee. :thumbsup:


Ford vs. Chevy. We can argue about it all day and no one would win.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Ford vs. Chevy. We can argue about it all day and no one would win.



Very true. I see.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> Which unit do you guys have?
> 
> There are several models and I was looking at the one with the quick disconnect chuck.....


The quick disconnect chuck is great.

But you will not be able to use older bits that don't have the proper shaft. You will need to be holesaw arbors with that shaft.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I have the one with the old fashioned church since I still have a lot of old drill bits that I use. It's not really that inconvenient.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The quick disconnect chuck is great.
> 
> But you will not be able to use older bits that don't have the proper shaft. You will need to be holesaw arbors with that shaft.


I am pretty much set up for using the quick disconnect chuck, all the bits and holes saws I would use in it have the proper shaft.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Ford vs. Chevy. We can argue about it all day and no one would win.


what about dodge:jester:


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

Chris1971 said:


> I acquired a Milwaukee M18 hole hawg. I’m impressed. I will be buying more Milwaukee cordless tools in the future.


Chris does that M18 Hole Hawg have a clutch? My plug in Milwaukee hole shooter just about spins you in circle when it gets caught up, my next big hole cutter def must have a clutch.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone use the M18 Fuel Super Hawg?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

socket2ya said:


> Chris does that M18 Hole Hawg have a clutch? My plug in Milwaukee hole shooter just about spins you in circle when it gets caught up, my next big hole cutter def must have a clutch.


It has an electronic clutch instead of the typical mechanical one.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Anyone use the M18 Fuel Super Hawg?


I have borrowed one a little, it's very nice. I doubt I'll ever do any work that would make it worth buying, but I don't do much residential. 

It's much more ergonomic than the old right angle drill. With the clutch, it's also much safer, but I never saw the clutch actually kick in, nothing bound up on me with it yet. 

I wonder whether you'd be more tired using this thing all day with an auger, or using the M18 impact with daredevil bits. I suspect that even though this is much heavier, it's less tiring to use. 

The clutch on this thing only works in low gear, which is too bad, because it would be nice for dry diamond core bits if it worked in high gear, and I'd buy it for sure.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Anyone use the M18 Fuel Super Hawg?


My old boss bought one right before I left, so I didn't get to use it much. All I know is that it's much longer and heavier than the M18 hole hawg. It would get tiring using it overhead all day. I'm sure low gear would come in handy sometimes, but I'll keep my corded one for that. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have 2 of the full size M18 2nd gen drill/driver/hammer drills since I was given one for free from the manufacturer due to an issue I had with the accessory handle not working. I should trade one of those for the M18 Hole Hawg. They actually have similar power, but the design is different for different tasks.


----------

